# Anyone else dealing/dealt with Peyronie's?



## ArthurRadley (May 27, 2018)

About a year and a half ago I started having intermittent painful erections. It felt like something was stabbing my penis. I then started noticing a slight upward curvature to my penis. I went to my primary care clinic and was referred to a urologist. By then the pain had subsided, but the curvature had become more pronounced and it was affecting my ability to get and sustain erections. Urologist diagnosed Peyronie's disease, which is caused by plaque build-up, restricting the extension of the penis on one side. (Think of pulling the reins on a horse and his head rearing back.) We are in a "wait-and-see" period before determining what sort of treatment I should seek. He also prescribed viagra, which has helped with erections, but not entirely.

The Peyronie's has impacted my sensitivity during intercourse, as our parts aren't touching like they used to, and it has made some positions nearly impossible. As a result, I am having difficulty reaching orgasm and can do so only about half of the time--which can take 25-30 minutes to reach. My wife has never orgasmed through PIV sex, so the impact for her is not as significant--except that now that I am shorter and a little less thick, it actually has reduced some of the vaginal irritation she used to experience.

Other than the Peyronie's, I have no significant health issues. I am a mid-50's male in pretty good shape (work out 3-5X per week, including weights). My wife and I have been married for 34 years, two kids, one married with a kid and one in college.

The two most likely treatment options are either injections into the plaque, followed by manipulation to help break up the plaque or surgery on the underside of the penis to straighten it out. 

As I understand it, the first option will take some time for improvement to occur and it may not improve it completely. The second option will work fairly quickly, but I will permanently lose some penis length in the process and there is a significant risk of impotence, along with other risks. 

Have any of you had Peyronie's or had a partner who had it? If so, any thoughts on treatment options or how to live with it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Two or three of my BILs are affected by it. It's apparently genetic; my H hasn't been hit (yet, fingers crossed).

I honestly haven't asked them how treatment is going, or how they cope. 

I do recall a drug coming out some years back, not sure if it's widely used for this, or what the success rate is. It's called Potaba.

You can find loads of info, but I just happened upon this article with a link to a penis traction device  (at the end of the article). Apparently it is used in conjunction with the drug, not sure? 

Maybe worth a read. If your urologist didn't mention it as an option, there's probably a good reason.

Good luck!

https://www.mypeyronies.com/potaba-peyronies-treatment.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArthurRadley (May 27, 2018)

Thank you. It is an embarrassing and frustrating condition, for sure. My urologist did not mention Potaba as a good solution for me. Possibly because it works best on curvatures below 30 degrees.


----------



## DrNewman (May 29, 2018)

*How is Peyronie’s Disease Treated?*

How is Peyronie’s Disease Treated? 

SURGERY - XIAFLEX - ANDROPEYRONIE

In a very few number of cases (about 13 out of 100), Peyronie's disease goes away without being treated. Many health care experts suggest treating the disease without surgery for the first 12 months after the disease is first noticed.
Men with small plaques, not much curving of the penis, no pain, and no problems with sex may not need to be treated. If you need to be treated, there are 3 choices.

1 Surgery for Peyronie's Disease : There are 3 basic ways to fix Peyronie's disease with surgery, but Surgery is not without risks and can include shortening of the penis (scar retraction) and a chance that the distortion will return. COST: $25,000 - $35,000
-making the side of the penis opposite the plaque shorter
-making the side of the penis that curves longer
-placing a prosthetic device inside the penis


2 Penile Injections ( XIAFLEX® ) COST: 2 vials $2,650 8 vials $10,600
Injecting a drug right into the plaque brings higher doses of the drug to the problem than when a drug is taken by mouth. Plaque injection is often used for men with acute phase disease who aren't sure they want to have surgery. The skin is often numbed before the shot to reduce pain.
Injection of CCG into collagen-containing structures such as the corpora cavernosa of the penis may result in damage to those structures and possible injury such as corporal rupture. Treatment of Peyronie's disease with intralesional therapy: Injection of collagenase is contraindicated in the treatment of Peyronie’s plaques that involve the penile urethra due to potential risk to this structure and in patients with a history of hypersensitivity to collagenase used in any other therapeutic application or application method. Injection of collagenase into collagen-containing structures such as the corpora cavernosa of the penis may result in damage to those structures and possible injury such as corporal rupture (penile fracture). 


3 ANDROPEYRONIE® COST: $200
Treatment of Peyronie's disease with penile traction therapy (ANDROPEYRONIE). Penile traction therapy (PTT) is used to avoid penis shortening after prostate surgery, which can be used as penile rehab. it would be an effective and safe method Without expensive risky surgery or injections. Andromedical, a urology laboratory which has been investigating medical, non-invasive treatments to Peyronie’s disease, micropenis, post radical prostatectomy penile rehab and erectile dysfunction for 20 years. Andropeyronie is a simple, effective and non-invasive treatment of the correction of penile curvature. Andropeyronie reduces the curvature of the penis + 50%. Andropeyronie increases the length of the penis and also the girth.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ArthurRadley said:


> Thank you. It is an embarrassing and frustrating condition, for sure. My urologist did not mention Potaba as a good solution for me. Possibly because it works best on curvatures below 30 degrees.


A fairly low cost and low risk thing to try would be potassium iodide (usually abbreviated by it’s Latin initials “SSKI”) You can read about it at the following link, quite a way down the page. I would give it a try, if it were me.

Iodide - One Mineral Can Help A Myriad Of Conditions From Atherosclerosis To ?COPD? to Zits - Tahoma Clinic



Good luck.


----------



## Uselessmale (May 20, 2017)

I am a an anesthesia provider and a sufferer of this humiliating problem. Just like you have lost length and girth. Be careful of surgeries by they are wrought with problems. I have personally watched hundreds of these procedures, stay away from them. They are extremely painful and rarely you get the results you want. Surgery for curvature is usually successful but the patient isn’t usually impressed as the surgeon. I have tried a vacuum pump and can tell you that after regular use thing do get a little better and it feels better, not as tight and less painful, gets blood flowing. If your wife is not laughing at you consider yourself lucky. Size seems to matter. Lots of foreplay and lube may help both of you. Good luck. I’ll probably celibate the rest of my life, laughed at and not willing to try again. We are the same age and very similar in the life you described. I hope this doesn’t affect your life as it has mine.


----------



## Uselessmale (May 20, 2017)

If you have questions about specific treatments I’d be glad to discuss what I know with you. You may private message me if you want.


----------

